# CPC looking for a remote coding position



## kmarko (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking for a remote PT coding position, eventually would like to go FT.  I have 10 years experience in the Medical field and 5 years has been coding.  I have had my CPC certification since 11/08.  I am knowledgeable in Cardiology, Pulmonology, Orthopedics and General Surgery. Will send resume and references upon request.  Please email me any response @ kerryluebe@gmail.com 

Kerry Luebe, CPC


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 15, 2011)

I've sent this to some other members who have since been hired. 

This page is a good read about IC coding and then at the bottom there is a list of companies that hire remotely (mostly IC) 


http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalc...odingjobs.html 

Good luck!


----------



## kmarko (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Kristy I have applied for a few of these with no response....do you suggest a certain one??  Thank you for the info.


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Jun 25, 2011)

I am an Account Manager for a biling service and am looking for remote biller/coder to assist in implementation of billing clients.  If interested, please email you resume and 3 professional references to cbuckhaulter@nuesoft.com


----------

